# Hilfe! Rechnung von lagerverkauf-restposten24.de



## Boscop (5 August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute eine Rechnung von obiger Seite bekommen, auf der ich mich am 31. Juli registriert hatte, nachdem ich durch ein Facebook ad drauf gestoßen war (von Kosten war dort nichts ersichtlich). Die Rechnung sieht wie folgt aus:

[modedit: Rechnungskopien wegen der Möglichkeit der Zuordnung zum Realnamen entfernt
Ist eh egal, der Text ist bekannt]

Stimmt es, dass ich kein Wiederrufsrecht habe?
Das kann doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen!
Bitte helft mir, ich danke euch


----------



## Hippo (6 August 2014)

Schätze Du bist "Verbraucher"
Dann guckst Du mal hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...hnologies-chemnitz-und-die-verbraucher.43063/
Das ist der gleiche Laden, nur heißt er jetzt anders.


----------



## Goblin (6 August 2014)

> von Kosten war dort nichts ersichtlich



Und aus diesem Grund gibt man NIEMALS seine persönlichen Daten an. Jedenfalls nicht seine richtigen


----------



## dvill (6 August 2014)

Hier wird ein recht aktueller Stand zusammengefasst. Bemerkenswert ist das jetzt ausländische Geschäftskonto. Die Bank wird die deutschen Beschwerdeschreiben möglicherweise nicht gut lesen können ...

http://www.radziwill.info/7-Teil-B2...bH-auch-im-Sommer-2014-mit-alter-Masche-aktiv


> Bei der B2B-Technologies Chemnitz GmbH scheint es soweit zu sein. Sie dürfte keine Bank in Deutschland finden, die mit ihr in eine Geschäftsverbindung eintreten will. Anders lässt es sich kaum erklären, dass sie in ihren jüngsten Rechnungen zur Zahlung auf ein Konto bei der VSEOBECNA UVEROVA BANKA A.S. im slowenischen Bratislava (BIC: SUBASKBX) auffordert.


Auch hier gilt: Wer schreibt, verliert. Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


> Viele der Betroffenen, die eine Rechnung dieser Abofalle bekommen, machen bald den ersten Fehler. Sie versuchen, direkt mit der B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH Kontakt aufzunehmen. Häufig per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Doch vor Ort scheint während der Zeiten, in der die Post kommt, niemand von der Firma anwesend zu sein. Der Zusteller hinterlässt eine Nachricht, doch die B2B Technologies holt die Briefe nicht ab. Also gehen sie nach einigen Tagen an den Absender zurück. Meist kann man nur sagen: glücklicher Weise. Denn in der Regel beginnen diese Schreiben mit der Erklärung, sich tatsächlich selber angemeldet zu haben, nur unaufmerksam sei man gewesen. Wir sehen es als schweren Fehler an, eine solche Erklärung abzugeben und damit der B2B Technologies die Sache einfacher zu machen.


Das hier ist die Bank:

https://www.vub.sk/en/contact/


----------



## jupp11 (7 August 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das ist der gleiche Laden, nur heißt er jetzt anders.



Die  haben noch ein paar mehr in petto: http://www.watchlist-internet.at/abo-fallen/bekannte-abzocke-websites-auf-einen-blick/


----------



## Goblin (7 August 2014)

Eigentlich sollte jedem klar sein dass man ein Apple iPhone nicht für 39 Euro bekommt. Oder ein LCD TV für 19 Euro. Selbst als Händler im Einkauf nicht

Aber "Gier frisst Hirn"


----------



## Hippo (7 August 2014)

Ach Goblin ...
DAS war wieder ein Post der Extraklasse...
Wenn einer HIER aufgeschlagen ist weiß der das schon, oder meinst nicht?


----------



## w.a.ruehselert-online.de (7 August 2014)

......und was kann man nun konkrekt dagegen unternehmen? Hil
t wirklich stillhalten ????


----------



## Reducal (7 August 2014)

w.a.ruehselert-online.de schrieb:


> ......und was kann man nun konkrekt dagegen unternehmen?


Dagegen nur wenig aber mann kanns getrost aussitzen und sich beruhigt tot stellen. 


dvill schrieb:


> Auch hier gilt: Wer schreibt, verliert. Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## w.a. (7 August 2014)

okay, dann werde ch mal versuchen, mich totzustellen und das auszusitzen. Daaaaanke !


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2014)

Eine einzige Einschränkung: 
Sollten die (wider Erwarten) einen Mahnbescheid loslassen - erst dann mußt Du mit einem Widerspruch (siehe da >> http://antispam-ev.de/wiki/Mahnbescheid ) reagieren


----------



## p2305 (13 September 2014)

bitte helfen die mir die firmá restbosten 24 de wollen von mir 250 euro habe mich schon gwährt aber die drohen mir mit einen Mahnschreiben habe nie was zu gesagt nur auf Facebook nur angeglicht war aber keine rede von geldbeitrag bitte helfen die mir


----------



## BenTigger (13 September 2014)

Wie alt bist du?

Wichtig für die Art der Hilfe...


----------



## Hippo (13 September 2014)

Lesen bildet ...
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...z-die-drei-varianten-der-betroffenheit.43261/


----------



## Ypsi (23 Oktober 2014)

Hi! 
Ich bin leider auch drauf reingefallen... habe nachdem ich eine E-Mail bekommen habe denen per E-Mail mitgeteilt, dass ich mit sofortiger Rückwirkung zurücktreten werde. 
Die Mail hatte ich keine 24 Stunden nach Anmeldung geschrieben.
Daraufhin kam eine Mail von denen mit den AGBs... Rücktritt geht nicht, usw.
Daraufhin habe ich gar nichts unternommen und nun die 1. Mahnung erhalten.
Muss ich da nun was machen oder einfach weiterhin still halten?
Danke euch!
LG


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2014)

Ypsi schrieb:


> Muss ich da nun was machen oder einfach weiterhin still halten?


Ja - Dich mal hier durch den B2B-Bereich lesen - da steht ALLES drin
Vor allem in den angepinnten Beiträgen


----------



## Ypsi (5 November 2014)

Habe bis dato keinen Widerruf eingelegt aber... Zahlungsfrist war bis zum 25.11. Bis dato ist auch keine 2. Mahnung gekommen. Ich hoffe, dass es dabei bleibt.


----------



## Hippo (5 November 2014)

Hast Du unsere Hilfeanleitung gelesen?
Wenn nein solltest Du das tun. Wir wissen warum unser Ratschlag genau so und nicht anders aussieht!
Die Beachtung der angepinnten Beiträge sollen da recht hilfreich sein


----------



## Ypsi (8 November 2014)

Hallo Hippo! 
Ja... ich habe mich durchgelesen aber ich wollte nun abwarten ob noch was kommt. Ich will nun keine Steine wieder ins rollen bringen... 
Danke!


----------



## buffy (8 Dezember 2014)

Mir ist das gleiche passiert mein Brief kam zurück mit Annahme verweigert hatte ihn per einschreiben geschickt.Jetzt kam die letzte Mahnung mit Drohung gerichtliches mahnverfahren.Was soll ich machen?tot stellen.Kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieser Betrüger laden ein gerichtliches verfahren einleitet wo sie selbst dreck am stecken haben.Zumal sie meinen Brief garnicht angenommen haben.Oder Anwalt einschalten.kostet auch ein heiden Geld


----------



## BenTigger (8 Dezember 2014)

Nur mal als Info:

Ein Einschreiben wo die Annahme verweigert wurde, gilt als zugestellt und der Inhalt des Schreibens wird vor Gericht genauso gewertet, als wenn er gelesen wurde.

Ansonsten könnte ja jeder ein Einschreiben ignorieren und dann sagen, das wusste ich ja nicht.
Dafür gibt es ja die Einschreiben  damit das eben nicht geht.


----------



## Hippo (8 Dezember 2014)

buffy schrieb:


> ... mein Brief kam zurück mit Annahme verweigert hatte ihn per einschreiben geschickt...


Nicht Dein Problem sagen die Gerichte.Wer Geschäftspost nicht annimmt muß sich so stellen lassen als ob er sie erhalten hätte.
Umschlag geschlossen so wie er zurückkam zu den Akten legen.



buffy schrieb:


> ...Jetzt kam die letzte Mahnung mit Drohung gerichtliches mahnverfahren.Was soll ich machen?


Und wenn Du mich nicht unverzüglich zu einem guten Whisky einlädst beiß ich Dir ein Monogramm in den Hintern!

Nimmst Du das ernst? Nein? Warum nicht? DIE Drohung ist bestimmt ernster als die mit dem Mahnverfahren ...




buffy schrieb:


> ...Kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieser Betrüger laden ein gerichtliches verfahren einleitet ...


NEIN? Du hast aber auch überhaupt keine Fantasie ...




buffy schrieb:


> ...Oder Anwalt einschalten.


Ist die Frage jetzt ernst gemeint?


Tante Edit sagt grade daß ich mir die erste Antwort hätte sparen können ...


----------



## Ypsi (8 Dezember 2014)

buffy, habe ich auch bekommen... ich hatte eine 2. Mahnung erhalten und habe per Einwurfeinschreiben einen Brief gesandt (lt. Vorlage von weiter oben). Darauf kam keine Reaktion außer die letzte Mahnung. Ich habe die Tage eine E-mail zu denen gesandt und erklärt, dass ich zum Zeitpunkt wo ich mich "angemeldet" habe ALG II Bezieherin war und ich mich mit Sicherheit nicht angemeldet hätte wenn ich gewusst hätte das es €250 kostet! Wovon sollte ich das bezahlen?! Ich wollte nur Infos einholen wegen einer evtl. Selbstständigkeit um aus dem ALGII rauszukommen... Ich hatte auch sofort eine E-mail gesandt als ich die Bestätigung der Anmeldung von denen per Mail bekommen hatte und denen mitgeteilt, dass ich zu sofort kündige. Daraufhin kam nur eine formlose Mail mit den AGBs! Kündigung erst nach 1 Jahr, usw....
Geht gar nicht... jeder hat das Recht innerhalb von 2 Wochen zu kündigen! 
Wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich eine Anzeige wegen Betrug und arglistige Täuschung machen. Desweitern fühle ich mich von denen bedroht und belästigt!


----------



## Ypsi (8 Dezember 2014)

Diese Mail habe ich heute als Reaktion auf meine E-mail von die Tage erhalten:



> Ihre eMail an unsere Vertragsabteilung.
> 
> Diese Nachricht wurde von einer E-Mail-Adresse gesendet, die ausschließlich zum Senden von Nachrichten an unsere Kunden verwendet wird. Über diese Adresse werden keine eingehenden E-Mails empfangen. Antworten Sie daher nicht auf diese Nachricht. Wenn Sie weitere Fragen haben, wenden Sie sich bitte telefonisch an unsere Vertragsabteilung: 0371 23 47 98 60. Wir sind 24-Stunden für Sie da! Unsere Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter werden Ihnen dann gerne weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...



[modedit: Quote-Tags eingefügt]


----------



## Ypsi (8 Dezember 2014)

Was ein Witz!
Ich hatte darauf geantwortet und die gleiche Mail kam nochmal!!! 
Das ist eine automatische Rückantwort wo immer das Gleiche drin steht! 
Egal was man schreibt... es kommt immer das Gleiche! :-DDD


----------



## Hippo (8 Dezember 2014)

Lies Dir mal unter den angepinnten Beiträgen den Artilel über die Trophäenurteile und den Artikel über die Anmeldung als Verbraucher durch.
Ansonsten gilt der Hinweis (tm by Antiscammer)
Wenn Dich ein Köter hinterm Zaun ankläfft heißt es noch lange nicht daß er ein Recht auf Dein Leberwurstbrötchen hat!


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2014)

Im Parallelthema passierte kürzlich dies:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...chnologies-chemnitz.29381/page-17#post-381797


dvill schrieb:


> http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/la...logies-chemnitz-werbung-mit-falschen-preisen/
> 
> 
> > Die Strategie des Unternehmens hat sich in den letzten Monaten erheblich geändert.
> ...


Die Bande hat erst einmal genügend eigene Probleme.

So oder so sind die Erfahrungen hier im Forum:

Wer schreibt, verliert.

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein schönes Geld behalten.


----------



## bernhard (9 Dezember 2014)

Im Bedarfsfall weiter mit: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-2013-b2b-technologies-chemnitz.29381/page-17

Thema hier geschlossen.


----------

